# 2006 irc r308.4



## ajweaver (Sep 15, 2011)

In specific, the glazing within 24" arc of a door-

What is the reason behind this?

I understand when it is supposed to be tempered,

But why ? What is the concern ?

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always attributed it to a "trip & fall" potential situation, traveling towards a door, same as on stairs and landings. JMHO


----------



## north star (Sep 15, 2011)

*& & & &*



ajweaver,

fatboy is correct!....The glass in these locations is considered to

be a "hazardous" location.

You know how it is!.......Some of us cannot walk, chew gum and

not fall headlong in to the glass in these locations.    

** * * **


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2011)

Does not say why but still interesting info

2006 IRC Code -Selected Tempered Glass Requirements

http://www.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/pdfs/TemperedGlassAdditions.pdf


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

I can only imagine that the logic behind the requirement is in the case of someone standing within the arc of the doors swing, and the door when opened quickly could cause a person to step, fall, or be pushed into the glass.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 15, 2011)

All it takes is for one incident to be reported / documented somewhere,

and that will prompt a code requirement for the entire populus!

.


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

I can also imagine any number of difficulties for individuals with disabilities.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 15, 2011)

Note the new exception in 2006 for “other than the wall towards which the door swings when opened” are exempt.

IMO it’s when being pulled or pushed in the direction of the door travel as opposed to haphazardly falling otherwise it would not allow the exception for the glazing in the perpendicular wall on the latch side. This explanation will work for the door to a small closet.

Granted this reasoning does not explain how the glazing on the hinge side in line with the door is a hazardous location unless as fatboy invites they slip.

Do you require safety glazing beyond the 24 inch arc for a landing at the door?


----------



## righter101 (Sep 15, 2011)

2006 vs. 2009

Also, if you compare the requirements and exceptions from 2006 to 2009, you will find that an additional location has been removed from the exceptions at doors.

If you draw a door, imagine in a hall with windows on perpendicular walls, door latch on the right, swinging only one way, under the 2006, you would need it in the perpendicular wall, on the hinge side, only in the direction of swing.

Under the 2009, on that same wall, it is required on both sides.

Not that this helps explain why.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 15, 2011)

The potential is there for the door knob to shatter the glass if it swings into it. That is part of the reasoning behind protecting glass panels within the area of the door swing.


----------



## ajweaver (Sep 15, 2011)

That door knob is what I originally thought.

But, the measurement is taken from the door in a closed position.

The door knob can actually be in the glazing and still be in compliance with the 24" rule.

I guess so far the best we have is trip hazard for a clumsy door opener/closer.

I will make one up...Maybe the door shutting too hard and breaking glass?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2011)

It also protects the burgler, breaking the glass and reaching in to unlock the door....


----------



## KZQuixote (Sep 15, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Does not say why but still interesting info2006 IRC Code -Selected Tempered Glass Requirements
> 
> http://www.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/pdfs/TemperedGlassAdditions.pdf


No Issue with you Mark but I believe that Henrico County VA. is in error for several reasons on page two in the graphic on the bottom left entitled "Adding a deck..." Given the glass is within 18" of the walking surface. However the window on the left would only need to be safety glazing if the total exposed area of glass exceeds 9 sq. ft. There are insufficient dimensions but if the 36" height dimension can be trusted, I figure that fixed window to have 8.1666 sq. ft. of exposed glass. No safety glazing required.

Of course the individual lower pane in the window to the right not only does not have it's top edge higher than 36" but it too is smaller than 9 sq. ft. of exposed glass. No Safety Glazing Required.

It's not easy to read but the erroneous note between the windows has leaders pointing to the lower pane on the right and the window on the left and reads "Safety Glazing Required"

Bill


----------



## KZQuixote (Sep 15, 2011)

Additionally, I believe that the graphic on the lower right of that same page misses one fine point. The bottom tread is really that portion of the floor that exists between the bottom riser and the projected line of the noses of the treads. This interpretation would move the 60" measurement to the right by the depth of one tread.

I believe this is the correct interpretation.

Bill


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 15, 2011)

> The bottom tread is really that portion of the floor that exists between the bottom riser and the projected line of the noses of the treads.


A tread is located between two risers. A landing is what is at the top and bottom of a stair.

STAIR. A change in elevation, consisting of one or more risers.

STAIRWAY. One or more flights of stairs, either interior or exterior, with the necessary landings and platforms connecting them to form a continuous and uninterrupted passage from one level to another within or attached to a building, porch or deck


----------



## DRP (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't remember where I heard this one; In a fire we usually know the approximate location of the exit but cannot necessarily see it, and are in a big hurry.


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2011)

I would go with....going for the door and getting the window instead.....either from rushing or clumsy.....I am teaching this a fair bit as it seems to have not been addressed in my area for far too long...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 15, 2011)

How do accidents occur?

"Sidelites where any part of the lite is within 24 inches horizontally of the door frame and less than 60 inches above the floor or walking surface (see Figure 5). There is an exception for art glass, or for sidelites near a closet door if the closet is less than 3 feet deep. A new (2006) exception allows sidelites that are perpendicular to the door frame to not be safety glass, except for a sidelite that is on the wall toward which the door swings. The reason for still requiring that lite to be safety glass is that someone could open the door from the opposite side and a person could be pushed toward the sidelite. This last exception is only for one- and two-family dwellings, not commercial buildings"

http://www.texaspec.com/safety_glazing.htm

see drawings posted with similar discussion; http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?909-Section-R308.4-in-the-IRC


----------

